# [WAMP] .htaccess / .htpasswd



## | Kab00m | (5. September 2002)

Sagtmal, wie ist dass mit .htacces bzw dem 'AuthType Basic' unter Win32 ? Müssen die Passwörter verschlüsselt in den htpasswd eingetragen werden ? Wenn ja, md5 oder crypt ?

Haltet mich jetzt nicht für doof, ich hab da schon ne ganze menge rumgetüftelt, aber ich raffs ned.

Gruß
Johannes


----------

